# Trying Salt Again



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Going to do another salt. I've done small sets ups before and never really failed, just didn't turn out how I wanted. So! I bought a 12 gallon nano-cube. It's currently empty, so I will take my time cycling it properly. In the past I've only done FOWLR, I'd like to try some corals eventually with this one, so~ I'm looking for some advice on corals (I basically know zilch about them).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on getting back into reefing!
First off, ditch the 12 gallon and go with something a tad bigger. The larger volume of water you have, the easier it gets unless you have a small sump underneath to help out with filtration and whatnot.

My wife and I are pretty proud of our reef tank and we've learned from our mistakes. First one would be that we started with a 8 gallon and now we're setting up a 50g with a 20g sump. 

You're really close to the MJC guys and I would suggest talking to either Long or Tony and getting some tips from them and seeing their tanks. Awesome guys and they'll even sell you some easy coral to start out with.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi kayla, mjc is located at lansdowne and college area. We are not to far from you so feel free to drop by and Check our set up out and hopefully we can inspire you on your new set up. 

-Tony


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

cant wait until i see your tank set up and running. I personally move how coral behave and all the colours it comes with  hope you'll get that feeling too when you start collecting corals


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a 12 gallon nano cube DX. I would do bigger, but I really don't have the space. I like the small reef setups I've seen before.  

Where is MJC? I have no idea there was a coral store so close O.O

Right now It's still empty, I'm gone all of this week so not bothering to find sand and live rock until I get back on Monday.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Mjc is not a store..... We are a small basement operation run by two starving students  that loves the hobby. 

-Tony


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

thmh said:


> Mjc is not a store..... We are a small shady basement operation run by two Asian Mafia families that rely on child labor to frag our goods
> 
> -Tony


I knew it!!!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

What a troll Dave!  

-Tony


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> thmh said:
> 
> 
> > Mjc is not a store..... We are a small basement operation run by two starving students  that loves the hobby.
> ...


LOL. Wow Dave. Absolute gold.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Gotchya. Anyways, productive weekend, finally got it all set up and got sand and liverock.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice scape not a fan of fake ornaments though


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

The ship was done for a friend. I might take it out, but he's always insistent that every scape needs a ship XD


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

hide the ship at the back lol


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

So an update! Everything all cycled well and is stable so added some livestock!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Kayla,
Just a week?
Anemone's usually require slightly more mature tanks, so fingers crossed for you. I know its hard to be patient - well, even impossible for me - but it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

teemee said:


> Hi Kayla,
> Just a week?
> Anemone's usually require slightly more mature tanks, so fingers crossed for you. I know its hard to be patient - well, even impossible for me - but it will pay off in the long run.


Sorry, to clarify, it's been set up for about 4 weeks cycling, I left it empty because I didn't have the test kit until 2 weeks ago, it's been stable since I started testing. I'm impatient as well. The anemone I put in last week, actually, as well as the polyp, seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

KaylaBot said:


> Sorry, to clarify, it's been set up for about 4 weeks cycling, I left it empty because I didn't have the test kit until 2 weeks ago, it's been stable since I started testing. I'm impatient as well. The anemone I put in last week, actually, as well as the polyp, seem to be doing well so far.


I've read that anemone's require more mature tanks, ie., approximately 6-9 months old. Thats what i've read anyways. xD

Hopefully you can have this one thrive  
Keep an eye on it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Everything is still going well this week, starting to get some green algae though.. blegh.


----------

